# One Button Guide?



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I did not see this asked so I am posting.

Is there any time frame on the one button guide on the R15?

It works great on the HR20.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I did not see this asked so I am posting.
> 
> Is there any time frame on the one button guide on the R15?
> 
> It works great on the HR20.


I don't think there is one. Hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I am curious: I, too, would prefer a one button guide, but is two clicks on the same button really such a big deal? Am I just too used to double-clicking mice to notice a problem? Why is this such an important feature to some?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ApK said:


> I am curious: I, too, would prefer a one button guide, but is two clicks on the same button really such a big deal? Am I just too used to double-clicking mice to notice a problem? Why is this such an important feature to some?


The thing is I don't think to many people use the "Channel Categories". I have never used them. Why have to click on something and see something that you are never going to use.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> The thing is I don't think to many people use the "Channel Categories". I have never used them. Why have to click on something and see something that you are never going to use.


That comment and others have brought up an idea:
Did DIRECTV/NDS do any usability testing with the UI of their current recivers(D*,R15, HR20, H*)? It would seem like a smart thing to do with any UIs. I know Novell's been doing it with their SUSE Linux UI, and it has resulted in a great-looking and performing UI for that, so could usability testing for these UIs have made a differance in these little quirks?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I know a bit about usability testing from study of HCI. I think it's quite unlikely that DTV performed usability testing. If they did, and hired a consultant as is generally necessary for a proper test, they failed to get their money's worth. It's a shame they've now built the HR20 using a similar UI.

UIs are way harder to get right than software developers typically realize. One of the reasons for MS Windows' popularity relative to rivals is the boatload of money MS has spent on usability studies and tests. Linux GUI developers are finally addresssing this issue and I predict the results will make a great difference in terms of user acceptance of Linux GUIs. In fact, I'd say it's already made a sizable dent in the problem. So, I agree, Kevin.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

...or any of the enhancements the HR20 development group has been placating the CE testers with over the past few updates. Like the soon to be released search logic that ignores "A" and "THE" and the other items any self respecting search should have ignored from the beginning.

Oh, how about the 400 item TDL? 

Maybe caching the guide data to the HD?

What about the enhanced history screen?

When will any of those get to the R15? Anyone care to comment on that? Earl, what do your little birdies tell you about the R15?

I do have to give credit to the HR20 development squad. They throw in the easiest item from the wish list in every update so the CE droids squeal with delight that they got something new. Eventually forgetting they've still got things broken in the basic functions of the unit. But hey, they give the update an "A" on the report card and give kudos to the dev staff because "they're listening".

Not sure what they're listening to, but I guess they're listening.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I do have to give credit to the HR20 development squad. They throw in the easiest item from the wish list in every update so the CE droids squeal with delight that they got something new. Eventually forgetting they've still got things broken in the basic functions of the unit. But hey, they give the update an "A" on the report card and give kudos to the dev staff because "they're listening".


Microsoft made a mint following this game plan. Consumers are more aware of features than other aspects of quality, such as reliability.

As I'm sure you realize, this is the same game plan followed by US auto makers for decades, based on their realization that consumers were more aware of exterior styling than efficiency or reliability. And, the same game plan will have the same results. Initially, profits will be strong. But, then, one or more competitors following sound game plans will enter the market. At that point, profits will be a thing of the past. But, meanwhile, those who put in place the original game plan will have grown fat and retired with wealth that should have gone to shareholders and customers.

Eventually, even the dumbest of shareholders will see this game plan for what it is. Until then, expect more of the same.

Cheers,


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I did not see this asked so I am posting.
> 
> Is there any time frame on the one button guide on the R15?
> 
> It works great on the HR20.


On my D11 with the RC32 remote.Once you access the guide you can just access it
again with the"Back" button.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> ...or any of the enhancements the HR20 development group has been placating the CE testers with over the past few updates. Like the soon to be released search logic that ignores "A" and "THE" and the other items any self respecting search should have ignored from the beginning.
> 
> Oh, how about the 400 item TDL?
> 
> ...


As noted before NDS is the ones that are writing the R15 software.
The R15 also works on a different core system then the HR20... so.. what can be done on the HR20 may or may not be able on the R15 (and in some cases, maybe the reverse).

Part of the problem... is that it is another "company" that is writing the R15.
I have no information on the size of that team...

So I know that team is also reading the forums, and seeing what is going on.
So can some of those things make it to the R15? Sure... are they? I would expect some of them to make it there, but not sure when and which ones.

That is also part of the reason why it is taking so much time to get the next version out. When do you say... that is enough adding we have to get that one tested and out. When the "compared to product" (aka the HR20)... is progressing at the reate it is....

------------------------
The rest of this post is in reference the CE, the HR20 CE, and the HR20

As for "Eventually forgetting they've still got things broken in the basic functions of the unit. " Really? Funny, when I monitor the issue threads for nearly 600+ reporting users, we see few reports of the "basics" not functioning... When are we going to get past that? I mean seriously...

The HR20 performs very well with its "basic functions"... are there people that have some issue still yes... but that will always be the case... as to use the TiVo as an example... there are people 7 years later that still have problems at times....

I know... I know... "You can judge the performance by the post counts".... well what else do "we" have to base it on. Personal experience? Well if that 
is the case, then the "basics" have been fixed for 4+ months now...

And yes... I know someone is goign to come along and do the math... . 1% of 100,000 is 1,000 users... that is too many...... blah blah blah... There has to be a point, where "failures" of the basics have to be considered exceptions before they are the rule... just like they are with the TiVo product. And IMHO... It is nearing that point, if it is not already there.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted before NDS is the ones that are writing the R15 software.


But isn't DTV writing the specs? Isn't DTV telling NDS what they should be working on?



Earl Bonovich said:


> As for "Eventually forgetting they've still got things broken in the basic functions of the unit. " Really? Funny, when I monitor the issue threads for nearly 600+ reporting users, we see few reports of the "basics" not functioning... When are we going to get past that? I mean seriously...
> 
> The HR20 performs very well with its "basic functions"... are there people that have some issue still yes... but that will always be the case... as to use the TiVo as an example... there are people 7 years later that still have problems at times....


I see many posts from customers that are experiencing both audio and video dropouts on both live and recorded programming. Some that state it's so bad it makes a show unwatchable. Isn't that a basic function?

Then there's also the list of do's and don'ts one needs to know and follow for their machine to work "better".

Finally there are the mysterious features that work fine for some and have recently "broke" for others like CID and CC. Those are also basic functions are they not?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Spontaneous reboots? Those sound like a problem to me, especially when it's my R-15 that reboots. We've seen quite a few of these reported lately. Moreover, they seem to be trending up rather than down, in terms of the number of reports. That's basic functionality as I see it. But, to be sure, no one is minimizing the frequency or severity of this or other problems. 

I have noticed fewer and less dramatic trouble reports subsequent to one moderator's caution against using terms considered inappropriately derogative, such as "pile of junk." [Please note that I did not apply this term to the R-15. I believe my use of the term is consistent with the policy as announced.] My point is that it's hard to make much of the putative low volume of trouble reports in the context of such prior restraint of expression.

I urge that, in the interest of symmetric fairness, forum policy should also forbid expressions such as "best box I ever bought" and "excellent unit." It would be interesting to see the effect of such a policy on the frequency and content of congratulatory reports....

Cheers,


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But isn't DTV writing the specs? Isn't DTV telling NDS what they should be working on?


Yes... But it is still basically a Vendor/Client relationship.
So they can state the specs, and get something back that is not up to spec... so it has to go back... ect...

Never said they would be there... And it is possible everything will be there... but the bigger question, at least with respects to the R15... is when.. .and that... I don't have an answer for.



Wolffpack said:


> I see many posts from customers that are experiencing both audio and video dropouts on both live and recorded programming. Some that state it's so bad it makes a show unwatchable. Isn't that a basic function?


Yes that is basic functionality... but you also see that from other products as well... I guess by that definition, there is no DVR anywhere, that can do the basic functionality.



Wolffpack said:


> Then there's also the list of do's and don'ts one needs to know and follow for their machine to work "better".
> 
> Finally there are the mysterious features that work fine for some and have recently "broke" for others like CID and CC. Those are also basic functions are they not?


That "list" of do's and don'ts is a recommendation by some of the users that have done data minining on th system, based on it's 7 month history. It doesn't necessarily reflect the state of the unit today. For the most part, I a not in "compliance" with most of the do's and don'ts in that list, and I don't have any issues.

CID - Yes, there are people that have issues with it... but yet, there are those that don't... And they are still working with it...

CID I also wouldn't classify as a "basic" function of the DVR either.

CC - Same thing... there are people that have absolutely no issue with it, some that have issues with just one channel, or one show... others seem to have no luck... but again... there are handfull of the people that have been really really critical of CC and it works.

There are also factors that effect CC that are not a result of the HR20, so while some may be attributed to something with the HR20... It also may not.

----------
So again... at what point to those people that have some of these "issues" become the exception, instead of the rule?


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And yes... I know someone is goign to come along and do the math... . 1% of 100,000 is 1,000 users... that is too many...... blah blah blah... There has to be a point, where "failures" of the basics have to be considered exceptions before they are the rule... just like they are with the TiVo product. And IMHO... It is nearing that point, if it is not already there.


Good point.
And to add to that:
At what point does it become cheaper to let 1,000 customers go than fixing those DVRs and possibly wrecking software in the majority of other DVRs.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Good point.
> And to add to that:
> At what point does it become cheaper to let 1,000 customers go than fixing those DVRs and possibly wrecking software in the majority of other DVRs.


Unless you're one of those 1,000 and are still stuck with a 2 year commitment.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes that is basic functionality... but you also see that from other products as well... I guess by that definition, there is no DVR anywhere, that can do the basic functionality.


We I've never had audio/video dropouts that rendered a show unwatchable on any Tivo I've ever used. Earl, are you saying you had these problems with your Tivos? Shows you couldn't watch due to this problem? Can we go chase back threads on TCF where you mentioned all of these problems you've had with your Tivos?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And yes... I know someone is goign to come along and do the math... . 1% of 100,000 is 1,000 users... that is too many...... blah blah blah... There has to be a point, where "failures" of the basics have to be considered exceptions before they are the rule... just like they are with the TiVo product. And IMHO... It is nearing that point, if it is not already there.


Weren't you the member who asked, a few days ago, why some who are upset with the R-15 feel that their frustrations are being minimized?

I think it's time I share my hypothesis that R-15 problems are more serious and widespread than commonly realized. The lack of awareness is traceable to two main factors:


Some R-15 users don't use their R-15 all that much.
Some R-15 users don't know enough to recognize a fault when one occurs.

I'll leave it to others to decide which of these factors has the greater explanatory significance.

Cheers,


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Unless you're one of those 1,000 and are still stuck with a 2 year commitment.


OK, I understand that, and I've been there. (My first R15 began acting up when it was 4 months old, but I got a replacement and it worked just fine) But I'm saying, looking at it from DIRECTV's point of view, possibly losing 1,000 customers because their DVR troubles are so bad, 1,000 to 15,000,000, isn't that much.

On a contract/customers P.O.V., an episode of the TWiT.tv podcast MacBreak Weekly was talking about cell phone providers and contracts (something orginally to do with the iPhone) in that, at a certain point, that $150 to $200 to get out of a contract with someone (in this case, DIRECTV) to go somewhere else with better equipment and service, possibly, becomes a moot issue. At the height of my R15 issues, I was thinking about leaving (and I don;t think that often), and the $200 something to get out was basically two month's bills, so why not?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> We I've never had audio/video dropouts that rendered a show unwatchable on any Tivo I've ever used. Earl, are you saying you had these problems with your Tivos? Shows you couldn't watch due to this problem? Can we go chase back threads on TCF where you mentioned all of these problems you've had with your Tivos?


Hmm.. not me personally... but there are people that are posting the audio issues just of late (last few months) of major audio issues with the HR10-250... Or don't those count..

I "personally" have had shows missed... shows that where not playable, and totall lockups with my DTivos in the 6 years I was using them.... So yes... I have had experiences of "issues" with DTivos. Does that now mean that DTivos are horible and they are POS? Or does it mean I had a spot issue or two that was an exception, more than the rule. Or don't those count either because I didn't post them on the forum board, as I accepted them as an exception and something that just "happened"....

And when is it just "my experiences"? If I am the benchmark... the R15 and HR20 are near perfect systems.

I have not had audio/video dropouts that have made shows unwatchable on the HR20's. And I am stating that no one has the issues? No... but to say that it is having issues with it's basic functions in a manner that alludes to "all" HR20's are having that issue...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> Weren't you the member who asked, a few days ago, why some who are upset with the R-15 feel that their frustrations are being minimized?
> 
> I think it's time I share my hypothesis that R-15 problems are more serious and widespread than commonly realized. The lack of awareness is traceable to two main factors:
> 
> ...


Where am I saying that they are not frustrating...or that those affected are not frustrated? Didn't say that one time. 
My later comments where specifically about the HR20 that was introduced into the conversation by Wolffpack. (as noted in BLUE)

I will include my hypothesis 

The R15 is used consistantly by a very large volume of people
It just is not failing for them within their usage patterns

Does that mean the R15 is perfect? No...
Does that mean the R15 is working for them... Yes

Just like I can't say every R15 is working because mine does.
You can't say ever R15 is not working because yours isn't.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> Weren't you the member who asked, a few days ago, why some who are upset with the R-15 feel that their frustrations are being minimized?
> 
> I think it's time I share my hypothesis that R-15 problems are more serious and widespread than commonly realized. The lack of awareness is traceable to two main factors:
> 
> ...


So I guess having about 35 SLs and it being me that uses the DVR means I don't know any better and don't use my R15 all that much?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> So I guess having about 35 SLs and it being me that uses the DVR means I don't know any better and don't use my R15 all that much?


No Clint, that's not it at all.

The real problem with the R15 is that two people using the R15 in the same way can produce different results.

Listing 35 SLs doesn't mean anything unless we know what your SLs are, You know that, I know that.....everyone knows that. What makes the difference is the SLs you have and the channels they are on. That really shouldn't make a difference, but it does. Sad but true! We've been through this before Clint. You can't just say I have 35 SLs (without listing them) and claim the R15 can handle 35 SLs.

Let's start by seeing you listing your SLs here. Let's see what you have and the channels you have them on. Unless, of course, 20 of them don't even have upcoming shows. Care to respond?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where am I saying that they are not frustrating...or that those affected are not frustrated? Didn't say that one time.


I can't find the statement that I had in mind, whether posted by you or someone else. I apologize for incorrectly quoting you. [Actually, I phrased the citation as a question, but the question was phrased to pretty much demand a particular answer. So, it was the same as misquoting you, I suppose.]

The position to which my comment was addressed is what I perceive to be a nascent consensus (1) that the days of major and widespread R-15 problems are in the past; (2) that most R-15 users are more or less satisfied despite the few remaining glitches; and (3) that the remaining problems are sufficiently infrequent to be irrelevant in the grand scheme of things and therefore not deserving of much discussion or attention. Whether or not anyone is willing to claim ownership of these claims, I do read them between the lines of postings in this forum and want to go on record as denying each and every one of them.

Cheers,


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow you guys love to fight. Now I know what happened to all the posters saying the HR20 is a P-$, they don't own one, and got booted back here 

At any rate I think I will just replace the 5 year old drive in my Series2 DTiVo and not get the R15. From the looks of things here NDS has dropped the ball, and well.. It might be time for the R15 owners to get a HR20, or better yet keep what you have and cry about it and every other DVR out there.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Wow you guys love to fight.


I don't think that it was always this way. Earlier, everyone was in pretty much the same boat; that is, everyone had serious problems. Some disputes arose mainly due to those who wanted to gratuitously deride the R-15, especially in comparison to the Tivo, but most members' perspectives were fairly close and compatible.

More recently, some members have enjoyed far fewer problems than in the past. And, newcomers have arrived not having experienced the bad old days. Now, there seems to be a significant difference of opinion between one group the members of which are more or less satisfied ("Group A") and another group the members of which find their ongoing problems entirely unsatisfactory ("Group B").

Some comments by members of Group A tend to make the members of Group B feel that their problems no longer matter. Members of Group B tend to feel this adds insult to their injury.

Members of Group A tend to feel that members of Group B are unnecessarily picky and pessimistic or impatient. Members of Group A tend to feel that comments by members of Group B make the forum a depressing, unhappy place.

I, of course, am squarely within Group B and have been since my first few postings to this forum. So, I think members of Group A need to be more supportive and understanding of members of Group B. Members of Group A are therefore solely to blame for any disputes that arise. My perceptions may be somewhat clouded by my negative experience of the R-15. 

Cheers,

P.S. We're not supposed to use the phrase P-S in this forum. At least one of our moderators (a member of Group A, it seems) considers it inappropriate. 

Cheers,


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

1. Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmer
2. Startgate SG-1
3. Stargate Atlantis
4. Friday Night Lights
5. Eureka
6.American Chopper
7. My Name is Earl
8. Smallville
9. George Lopez
10. The Unit
11. Heros
12. American Hot Rod
13. The White Rapper Show
14. King Of The Hill
15. Family Guy
16. Ace Of Cakes
17. Everybody Hates Chris
18. Malcolm In The Middle
19. Good Eats
20. 7th Heaven
21. Gilmore Girls
22. Mythbusters
23. Unwrapped
24. All-American Festivals
25. Roker on the Road
26. South Park
27. This Old House
28. Dirty Jobs
29. Chefography
30. Dinner: Impossible
31. Throwdown with Bobby Flay
32. Dream Home
33. Two and Half Men
34. House
35. Pimp My Ride
36. Cribs

So care to call me a liar in the open forum again?


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> I don't think that it was always this way. Earlier, everyone was in pretty much the same boat; that is, everyone had serious problems. Some disputes arose mainly due to those who wanted to gratuitously deride the R-15, especially in comparison to the Tivo, but most members' perspectives were fairly close and compatible.
> 
> More recently, some members have enjoyed far fewer problems than in the past. And, newcomers have arrived not having experienced the bad old days. Now, there seems to be a significant difference of opinion between one group the members of which are more or less satisfied ("Group A") and another group the members of which find their ongoing problems entirely unsatisfactory ("Group B").
> 
> ...


I understand your point, there are/where the same problems over in the HR20 side of things, most of that has calmed down with the creation on the CE sub. Just weight until the HR20-100 is pushed, it will start over again. As far as my p*s comment went it was in reference to history, not currant events. I hope it stays that and will edit my post to keep things smooth. As for the R15 coming to my home there is the WAF I have to look at.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

I think there is a much bigger issue here and that is how can D* maintain two DVR platforms with very similar looking interfaces that now behave so differently? HR20 development is moving at break-neck speed and the R15 has languished behind. This cannot be good for delivering a consistent user experience, not to mention training issues with CSRs. Wasn't software control one of the motivations behind leaving the Tivo platform for D* branded DVRs? Why trade Tivo for another vendor that won't upgrade their product quickly? At least NDS was part of Rupert's empire, but how will this play out once Liberty takes the reigns? Maybe D* doesn't care because they envision a future where their in-house developed HD-DVR is the standard DVR for all users going forward or is something else in the works? Someone at D* must realize that the feature disparity between the two DVRs is not good.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> 1. Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmer
> 2. Startgate SG-1
> 3. Stargate Atlantis
> 4. Friday Night Lights
> ...


Thanks Clint. That's the same type of SLs, many the same exactly, that I had problems with.

For your SLs with Unwrapped, TOH, SP and Throwdown, are those you have set as FRs/Repeats or both? I also had those set as FRs and would get everything.

Those are on a -500 as mentioned in your SIG line, correct?

And finally, with those SLs you are not getting any partial recordings that are cut off when I higher priority SL show starts playing later?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Thanks Clint. That's the same type of SLs, many the same exactly, that I had problems with.
> 
> For your SLs with Unwrapped, TOH, SP and Throwdown, are those you have set as FRs/Repeats or both? I also had those set as FRs and would get everything.
> 
> ...


Unwrapped, TOH, Throwdown are all Both (I like to watch Unwrapped allot) SP used to be Both but now is only FR and it seemed to straighten itself out a while back. I have had the issue with some shows only getting partials in the past but I moved most around so it didn't happen. Trying to recall but I haven't seen any partials in while now, since i've had the stacker installed for 2 Lines. I'm sure I will probably run into some issues right now as I am waiting for a new stacker to come in as my old one has some issues.

Yes I am using a -500 that I got I think the first or second week they started shipping from VE.

I have has issues with getting shows recorded that aren't supposed to be (repeats when FR only is set) and I have complained about that MANY times here.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

So where do we stand at getting a One Button Guide on the R15?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Same spot we where when the thread was open.
No change, and no details on if/when it may.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

First off I want to say I know nothing about writing software that is why I am asking. Does anyone know if it would be difficult for them to change it to the one button guide or is it something that they may not want to do. If I had to guess I would think it would not be to hard for them to do since when the discussion started about the HR20 it was a very short period of time and it was changed.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> First off I want to say I know nothing about writing software that is why I am asking. Does anyone know if it would be difficult for them to change it to the one button guide or is it something that they may not want to do. If I had to guess I would think it would not be to hard for them to do since when the discussion started about the HR20 it was a very short period of time and it was changed.


I am a programmer, and my gut tells me that this should be a fairly easy change. However, they would need to add new functionality to allow users to pick filter options if they want them. Depending on how that's implemented, the change could be trivial, or it could be more difficult. An easier change would probably be to flip the current functionality - 1 button push takes you to the guide, and a second takes you to the filter list. That seems to be the easiest way to implement this (of course I would need to see the code before making any such assessment - I'm just taking an educated guess here). If they want to go the route of allowing the user to pick an option for 1 button guide vs. allowing for filters, then I could see it being more difficult. That is, they would need to add functionality that gives the user the ability to turn filters on or off. If on, then on the first guide button push it would operate just like it does today. If off, it would bypass the filter list.

Either way, unless the code is real crap, I can't see this being a big change at all. My guess is that it's not the size of the change that's holding things up with this. My guess is that it's a matter of priority. You have to pick and choose what coding changes to make, which problems to fix, and it appears to me that DirecTV just doesn't see this as a top priority. Personally, if it were me, I would drive the implementation of this change. It strikes me as a good return on investment - it's a fairly simple change (I would guess) that will be very welcome by many customers (this is one of the biggest complaints I hear about the R15 - because it's the first thing that users notice when they go to watch TV -- even a small change like this can go a long way in improving perceptions of the unit... but that's just me.)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jpl said:


> I am a programmer, and my gut tells me that this should be a fairly easy change. However, they would need to add new functionality to allow users to pick filter options if they want them. Depending on how that's implemented, the change could be trivial, or it could be more difficult. An easier change would probably be to flip the current functionality - 1 button push takes you to the guide, and a second takes you to the filter list. That seems to be the easiest way to implement this (of course I would need to see the code before making any such assessment - I'm just taking an educated guess here). If they want to go the route of allowing the user to pick an option for 1 button guide vs. allowing for filters, then I could see it being more difficult. That is, they would need to add functionality that gives the user the ability to turn filters on or off. If on, then on the first guide button push it would operate just like it does today. If off, it would bypass the filter list.
> 
> Either way, unless the code is real crap, I can't see this being a big change at all. My guess is that it's not the size of the change that's holding things up with this. My guess is that it's a matter of priority. You have to pick and choose what coding changes to make, which problems to fix, and it appears to me that DirecTV just doesn't see this as a top priority. Personally, if it were me, I would drive the implementation of this change. It strikes me as a good return on investment - it's a fairly simple change (I would guess) that will be very welcome by many customers (this is one of the biggest complaints I hear about the R15 - because it's the first thing that users notice when they go to watch TV -- even a small change like this can go a long way in improving perceptions of the unit... but that's just me.)


jpl I appreciate your response. I would like if they changed the R15 and H20 to the same way the HR20 is now.


----------

